# Good water resistant passport holder for cycling/sports (?)



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

Does anyone have a good suggestion for a lightweight passport holder that would be semi comfortable when riding in the warmer months? Most passport holders (Swiss Army brand, ones from REI, etc.) are pretty thick don't look like they'd be too comfortable under a cycling jersey while riding in the summer. Plus I'm looking for something thin & minimalistic just to wear under my shirt while traveling. Something of durable plastic with a metal ring that would have a steel necklace - like on a military dogtag, etc. The Raine corporation makes something that looks ok but it still looks too bulky.

Thanks!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Why do you need your passport with you while cycling? Are you biking across borders? If you are in Europe, the borders are open in most places. Just curious....

I would use a ziploc bag.... and while traveling, my back pocket.



cking17 said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a lightweight passport holder that would be semi comfortable when riding in the warmer months? Most passport holders (Swiss Army brand, ones from REI, etc.) are pretty thick don't look like they'd be too comfortable under a cycling jersey while riding in the summer. Plus I'm looking for something thin & minimalistic just to wear under my shirt while traveling. Something of durable plastic with a metal ring that would have a steel necklace - like on a military dogtag, etc. The Raine corporation makes something that looks ok but it still looks too bulky.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Countries I have cycled in:

France, 
Belgium, 
UK, 
Spain, 
Italy, 
the Netherlands, 
Finland, 
Sweden, 
Germany, 
Austria, 
Switzerland, 
Czech Republic, 
Poland, 
Azerbaijan, 
Turkey, 
Indonesia, 
Japan, 
USA, 
Canada, and 
Tennessee

In my experience, nothing beats a sandwich-sized ziploc bag.

You can even keep a spare bag in with the main one!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

aquapac from kayak/canoe store... kinda overkill if you're just trying to protect it from sweat/rain


----------



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks folks. The aquapac stuff is cool but agree - overkill for putting it around your neck just to protect from sweat. I'm headed to northern Italy and will be there every 4 months or so. Possible biking into Switzerland but we'll see. Maybe I'm paranoid but I'd rather have my driver's license and passport and maybe a few Euros stashed around my neck instead of becoming victim to a pickpocket in another country. I'll be with a local so I can leave my passport/wallet behind at their house but would rather have all my IDs on me and around my neck. Like you guys, I am a fan of ziplock bags and use them now to protect my medical ID card, cell phone, and any other item that I don't want laced with sweat. 

Thanks again. If I find some cool passport holder somewhere, I'll add another reply. Philippec: Nice resume of countries (your post above). I think I need to catch up to you!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cking17 said:


> Thanks folks. The aquapac stuff is cool but agree - overkill for putting it around your neck just to protect from sweat. I'm headed to northern Italy and will be there every 4 months or so. Possible biking into Switzerland but we'll see. Maybe I'm paranoid but I'd rather have my driver's license and passport and maybe a few Euros stashed around my neck instead of becoming victim to a pickpocket in another country. I'll be with a local so I can leave my passport/wallet behind at their house but would rather have all my IDs on me and around my neck. Like you guys, I am a fan of ziplock bags and use them now to protect my medical ID card, cell phone, and any other item that I don't want laced with sweat.
> 
> Thanks again. If I find some cool passport holder somewhere, I'll add another reply. Philippec: Nice resume of countries (your post above). I think I need to catch up to you!




on my first riding trip to Italy I was kinda paranoid about passport and such... used one of those typical passports holders (nylon, meant to wear under shirt, typically beige- mine is black) with all my stuff in a ziploc bag. you could also do a fanny/dork pack or a small tri/tt pack or even a small handlebar bag (good for keeping camera handy for on-the-fly shots)... you're not racing, are you?


----------



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks. No, no racing this time. I'll be there a few times this year and it will be just riding at a slower pace. When I go out for a ride I'll be with a friend and I'll likely leave my passport in my friend's house and just stash my medical ID & driver's license in my rear (jersey) pockets like usual. Going around town and over the border to Switzerland though and I'm gonna want a passport holder around my neck - even off the bike. I'm leaning on checking out that one by the Raine corporation - believe it's offered on Amazon.com and some other online stores. I might check out an army/navy surplus store too because the Raine one shows it was partly designed to hold military ID's and passes, etc.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

cking17 said:


> Possible biking into Switzerland but we'll see. Maybe I'm paranoid but I'd rather have my driver's license and passport and maybe a few Euros stashed around my neck instead of becoming victim to a pickpocket in another country.


My standard traveling wallet is a ziplock bag with my passport, driver's ;license and local currency in it. I often put the card of the hotel where I am staying or the cell phone numbers of my traveling companions in it, too. Ir you are riding fast enough, no one is going to pick your pocket.  Since you will be traveling into Switzerland, you should get an Assos jersey. The zippered rear right pocket on an Assos jersey; a passport fits exactly into it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Me and my passport*



filtersweep said:


> Why do you need your passport with you while cycling? Are you biking across borders? If you are in Europe, the borders are open in most places. Just curious.


It's probably my paranoia, but when I travel with my passport, I treat it just like my wallet - I have it with me at all times. I guess I've seen too many movies where you are "asked for your papers." Plus, I'm a lot more comfortable having it with me than risking it getting stolen from my hotel room. Years ago, some hotels wanted to keep your passport at the front desk. I always told them no, and if they had a problem with it they should call the US Embassy 

As far as a waterproof protector, I always ride with the passport and wallet in my jersey pocket. The passport pages and cover are pretty good material, and I never experienced any noticeable deterioration of the passport, even after being caught in the rain a few times.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> It's probably my paranoia, but when I travel with my passport, I treat it just like my wallet - I have it with me at all times. I guess I've seen too many movies where you are "asked for your papers." Plus, I'm a lot more comfortable having it with me than risking it getting stolen from my hotel room. Years ago, some hotels wanted to keep your passport at the front desk. I always told them no, and if they had a problem with it they should call the US Embassy
> 
> As far as a waterproof protector, I always ride with the passport and wallet in my jersey pocket. The passport pages and cover are pretty good material, and I never experienced any noticeable deterioration of the passport, even after being caught in the rain a few times.




you do keep copies, don't you? one hidden in each bag, and wherever else...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Zip Lock. 

Also, don't carry it with you. Carry a copy. Along with that emergency contact info in the local language. Mutltiple years guiding big and small groups in France. Not once has anyone ever been asked to present their passport.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

philippec said:


> Countries I have cycled in:
> 
> USA,
> Canada, and
> ...


Nice one on the volunteer state my friend....not in a million years if I met you on the Rue in St Germain would I peg you as somebody qualified to deliver that dig my friend. 

A+++


----------

